# Empty /usr/src/sys after svn checkout



## je33 (Apr 4, 2013)

I've installed FreeBSD-9.1-STABLE-amd64-20130330-r248935-memstick and it appears to be working fine. However after installing svn and checking out /usr/src from the east mirror, /usr/src/sys is empty.

I tried [cmd=]svn up /usr/src[/cmd]and get 
	
	



```
At revision 249095
```
 reply, but /usr/src/sys is still empty. This exercise is starting to severely eat up my bandwidth allotment and am in jeopardy of being throttled (via satellite).

I'm new to svn and becoming frustrated at not been able figure out how to checkout the /usr/src/sys directory and wonder if someone might be able to point out how/where to accomplish this?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 4, 2013)

What does [cmd=]svn info /usr/src[/cmd] say?


----------



## je33 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi Warren,  Not much that I can see. :\
	
	



```
# svn info /usr/src
Path: /usr/src
Working Copy Root Path: /usr/src
URL: https://svn0.us-east.freebsd.org/base/stable/9
Repository Root: https://svn0.us-east.freebsd.org/base
Repository UUID: ccf9f872-aa2e-dd11-9fc8-001c23d0bc1f
Revision: 249098
Node Kind: directory
Schedule: normal
Last Changed Author: kib
Last Changed Rev: 249082
Last Changed Date: 2013-04-03 22:47:50 -0700 (Wed, 03 Apr 2013)
```


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 4, 2013)

The only difference I see here is mine uses the west mirror.  What does [cmd=]ls -al /usr/src[/cmd] show?  How about [cmd=]du -hd0 /usr/src[/cmd]?


----------



## kpa (Apr 4, 2013)

Do a `# svn revert .` in /usr/src and see if it changes anything.


----------



## je33 (Apr 4, 2013)

Contents of script running the commands you suggested warren@:
	
	



```
root@tsunami:~ # ls -al /usr/src
total 376
drwxr-xr-x   23 root  wheel      32 Apr  4 00:22 .
drwxr-xr-x   16 root  wheel      16 Mar 30 18:32 ..
drwxr-xr-x    4 root  wheel       7 Apr  4 09:46 .svn
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel    6194 Apr  4 00:21 COPYRIGHT
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel     434 Apr  4 00:21 LOCKS
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel    6369 Apr  4 00:21 MAINTAINERS
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel   16481 Apr  4 00:22 Makefile
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel   52652 Apr  4 00:20 Makefile.inc1
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel     153 Apr  4 00:07 Makefile.mips
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel  245279 Apr  4 00:21 ObsoleteFiles.inc
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel    3171 Apr  4 00:07 README
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel   66056 Apr  4 00:21 UPDATING
drwxr-xr-x   40 root  wheel      42 Apr  4 00:21 bin
drwxr-xr-x    8 root  wheel      10 Apr  4 00:20 cddl
drwxr-xr-x   66 root  wheel      66 Apr  4 00:17 contrib
drwxr-xr-x    5 root  wheel       6 Apr  4 00:06 crypto
drwxr-xr-x   23 root  wheel      89 Apr  4 00:21 etc
drwxr-xr-x   13 root  wheel      15 Apr  4 00:07 games
drwxr-xr-x    4 root  wheel       8 Apr  4 00:07 gnu
drwxr-xr-x    8 root  wheel     102 Apr  4 00:07 include
drwxr-xr-x    9 root  wheel      12 Apr  4 00:18 kerberos5
drwxr-xr-x   90 root  wheel      92 Apr  4 00:21 lib
drwxr-xr-x   32 root  wheel      34 Apr  4 00:21 libexec
drwxr-xr-x   11 root  wheel      19 Apr  4 00:06 release
drwxr-xr-x    4 root  wheel       6 Apr  4 00:07 rescue
drwxr-xr-x   91 root  wheel     100 Apr  4 00:07 sbin
drwxr-xr-x    6 root  wheel       8 Apr  4 00:07 secure
drwxr-xr-x   25 root  wheel      27 Apr  4 00:19 share
drwxr-xr-x    2 root  wheel       2 Apr  4 08:00 sys
drwxr-xr-x   12 root  wheel      15 Apr  4 00:18 tools
drwxr-xr-x  247 root  wheel     255 Apr  4 00:07 usr.bin
drwxr-xr-x  222 root  wheel     231 Apr  4 00:20 usr.sbin
 
root@tsunami:~ # du -hd0 /usr/src
895M	/usr/src
```
May I add another question to this issue since it may be related at least on the surface? The conventional wisdom when checking out the base system is to `# rm -rf /usr/src/* /usr/src/.svn` . Yet when doing this the root symlink /sys is left in place of course. Should this link be removed before, relinked after a checkout or does it not matter at all? Just thinking, prolly dangerous.:e

I'm off to try a revert.


----------



## je33 (Apr 4, 2013)

Harrumph! kpa: Absolutely no change at all but, thank you for the suggestion.

If I can't make any progress in the next few hours, I'm thinking I'll hang in here until after midnight local when I can use the bird without regard to penalties and try a new checkout at the console.

Any thoughts regarding the root level link to /usr/src/sys when checking out?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 4, 2013)

The link from /sys to usr/src/sys is normal, it does not matter.

@kpa had a good idea, but svn does not do things recursively by default.  So try
`# svn revert -R /usr/src`


----------



## je33 (Apr 5, 2013)

Bingo! @kpa: @wblock@: you guys are great, thank you. I've successfully performed `# make buildworld; make buildkernel` and both completed with out errors so everything must be in place. I can only hope that going forward, there is not some underlying problem with the installation and that `# svn up /usr/src` works as expected.

The /usr/src/sys files must have been somewhere in an svn database since little, of any consequence, bandwidth was used to accomplish the revert.

Like I said earlier, "new to svn", think stuck at RCS.  All in all, very pleased and soon to be back on FreeBSD (currently Slackware).

Thanks again and hope this thread may be use to others.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 5, 2013)

SVN keeps all the history in the .svn directory, so reverting doesn't need any network bandwidth.


----------

